# Quadruple BOA!



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone needs to do it! 

1. Top of the foot
2. Ankle
3. Upper
4. Liner

And to eliminate all the bulk from the knobs, they could be tightened with tiny motors and controlled remotely. "I like a 3 on top, 5 at the ankle, 7 on the upper and 6 on the liner" :laugh: Complete with mico-adjustments of course.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Too many moving parts that can break.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Inky said:


> Too many moving parts that can break.


*ZOOM* Right over your head


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

heavy, more susceptible to break, and defeats the whole purpose of the boa system


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm.. wanna add one on pants to squeeze my balls before going steeps or park features.
Boot covered with arms, buttons and scales gonna be far from fun and closer to "the device".


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

ghostovan said:


> hmm.. wanna add one on pants to squeeze my balls before going steeps or park features.
> Boot covered with arms, buttons and scales gonna be far from fun and closer to "the device".


I'm watching an earthquake hit near Tokyo on TV right now,...
but that made me lol ^^
I think the wife's angry!


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

ghostovan said:


> hmm.. wanna add one on pants to squeeze my balls before going steeps or park features.


LOL! Makes me think of the beginning of this video:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ flows should take note of that strap losening system, seems like a cool feature. no more wigling your boots in


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

These, in boot form is what we need.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

crazyface said:


> These, in boot form is what we need.


Nice, I totally forgot about that...exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Pro.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

twin89 said:


> ^ flows should take note of that strap losening system, seems like a cool feature. no more wigling your boots in


I don't know why people have this problem all the time lol. Learn to use Flows! I kick in much faster than that guy in the fastec video. Kick in, lock up and go. I'll be on my way while he's still locking the second ratchet.

Besides, like a seasoned Flow user, the guy in the video has perfected kicking in. I don't think that's how the general public will be kicking into those.

With all that said, I'm highly interested in those bindings 

If Flow makes their design like that, they lose one of their most important features of the cap design... Comfort.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Pro.


Dude, that is Back to the Future II in the flesh!!!

I'd be scared of early production models though. Any sort of water into the electronics to your feet = not a good day.

I just don't get it, what's so hard about using traditional laces on snowboard boots? You get 100% customization. Sure, you might have to tighten them up a second time after a few runs, but is that so horrible when you will be in the lodge for lunch anyway? Or on the mountain eating a power bar lol.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

gauntlet09 said:


> LOL! Makes me think of the beginning of this video:


Ha! Love that video....especially the part where the guy wipes the snow of his ass...so true.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see the fascination with quick bindings. Regular bindings take maybe two seconds longer to strap in than the flow guys...and I can't remember the last time I sat to strap. Sometimes I'll strap in while on the lift so I just get off and go. I'd rather they spent time working on things like response and comfort.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dantech said:


> I don't see the fascination with quick bindings. Regular bindings take maybe two seconds longer to strap in than the flow guys...and I can't remember the last time I sat to strap. Sometimes I'll strap in while on the lift so I just get off and go. I'd rather they spent time working on things like response and comfort.


I hear so many people say that, even my buddies... yet I strap in way faster when on my Flows than all of them. Same goes for anyone else around me. People in the lift ahead even. I do see some that strap in and go, but they end up bending down on their descent to crank it down some more. I'm already happily riding by then.

Flow = Comfort most of all. Flows also give you better edge to edge response. It's the fore and aft movement that lacks a little compared to traditional straps.

Edit: Bet I can strap in much quicker while sitting on the lift than you too


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Fastec bindings = Gnu Back Door bindings = nothing to be desired.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Leo said:


> I hear so many people say that, even my buddies... yet I strap in way faster when on my Flows than all of them. Same goes for anyone else around me. People in the lift ahead even. I do see some that strap in and go, but they end up bending down on their descent to crank it down some more. I'm already happily riding by then.
> 
> Flow = Comfort most of all. Flows also give you better edge to edge response. It's the fore and aft movement that lacks a little compared to traditional straps.
> 
> Edit: Bet I can strap in much quicker while sitting on the lift than you too


I understand that flows do make you faster in and out, but the difference is negligible. Taking 10, even 15 less seconds to strap in at the top every run will give you one more run for the day, if that.

The comfort argument is a different matter. The might be more comfy, but I had too many problems with my flows to go back to them.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyface said:


> I understand that flows do make you faster in and out, but the difference is negligible. Taking 10, even 15 less seconds to strap in at the top every run will give you one more run for the day, if that.
> 
> The comfort argument is a different matter. The might be more comfy, but I had too many problems with my flows to go back to them.


Negligible to you. Great for people like me who have small local hills to deal with most of the time. I can easily get in a ish ton of more runs with Flows.

Anyway, my biggest push for Flows have always been the comfort angle, not the speed. People just love to bring that aspect up as the main selling point.

By the way, you seem to have a lot of problems with all of your bindings. Except for your sub-par Unions. I still love you though 

And I don't share your philosophy. I give brands and models multiple chances each year in case something as changed. Burton being the prime example. I hated their Missions with a passion and disliked their Cartels. I like the 2012 Cartels now and the Missions got better.

I'm talking I had toe cap completely coming undone issues with Missions and I still gave them another go. I actually would have hated my Rome 390 Bosses if it weren't for the great replacement parts that Rome sent out very promptly.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Leo said:


> I hear so many people say that, even my buddies... yet I strap in way faster when on my Flows than all of them. Same goes for anyone else around me. People in the lift ahead even. I do see some that strap in and go, but they end up bending down on their descent to crank it down some more. I'm already happily riding by then.
> 
> Flow = Comfort most of all. Flows also give you better edge to edge response. It's the fore and aft movement that lacks a little compared to traditional straps.
> 
> Edit: Bet I can strap in much quicker while sitting on the lift than you too



True true I bet you could..I haven't giving the quick in/out stuff too much time so maybe I'm not the best to comment here. There are just so many other companies focusing on it I'd hate to see everyone spend R&D on that rather than quality/response/cushioning. Flows got it down though.

On another note that back to the future stuff is sick!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dantech said:


> True true I bet you could..I haven't giving the quick in/out stuff too much time so maybe I'm not the best to comment here. There are just so many other companies focusing on it I'd hate to see everyone spend R&D on that rather than quality/response/cushioning. Flows got it down though.
> 
> On another note that back to the future stuff is sick!!!


I think the reason they do that is to cater to two crowds:

Bigger people who have a tough time even bending down for any extended period. Strapping in standing up still requires some extra time to crank down your straps and not all are fast with it. I'm rather slow myself with my straps, but that's because I like to make sure everything is tight and in full locked position. I don't like stuff coming loose during my run.

The average rider. Look at your local mountain and tell me how many riders you see sitting down and strapping in. There is a big market for these riders who don't know how to strap in while standing up.

That's why I like Flows the best out of all speed entry bindings. They don't just focus on the speed, they focus on the comfort without sacrificing response. Now only if they would nix the rocker baseplate and go with canted footbeds instead :/


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> I can easily get in a ish ton of more runs with Flows.


I've never tried flows and would like to because I've heard great things....however, I'm not sure I believe this statement.

How many more runs could really get? How many runs do you do per day? How much time do you estimate you save per run? How long is your average run?

Calculate all that and I'm guessing you may be able to scratch out 2-3 more runs...maybe?

I'm honestly not trying to be a punk, but I just read the comment and started running the numbers in my head and decided an ish ton was probably not possible. :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I've never tried flows and would like to because I've heard great things....however, I'm not sure I believe this statement.
> 
> How many more runs could really get? How many runs do you do per day? How much time do you estimate you save per run? How long is your average run?
> 
> ...


Looks like you missed my "small local hills" comment. My local mountains have no more than 500 vert feet. Longest run around here is a quarter mile which takes a minute if I'm just cruising. Takes maybe 3 minutes on average because I'm messing around rather than making a B-line.

I'm on the lift a lot due to this and Flows really help out here since I'm constantly strapping in. 

I'll give you an example of an earlier outing with my wife this season:

Wife had Flows and I had my Bosses. We were with family including baby so she decided to take runs while I watched our son. Her parents came back in and I was able to go back out. I saw my wife a few lifts ahead of me. She was already halfway down by the time I got off the lift. Took me 5 runs to catch up to her and that's only because she was on her way back to the lodge which meant she had to skate to the other side. Would have been smarter for me to let her lap me, but I was having fun doing the chase thing rofl.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> Looks like you missed my "small local hills" comment. My local mountains have no more than 500 vert feet. Longest run around here is a quarter mile which takes a minute if I'm just cruising. Takes maybe 3 minutes on average because I'm messing around rather than making a B-line.
> 
> I'm on the lift a lot due to this and Flows really help out here since I'm constantly strapping in.
> 
> ...


No I saw that. I ride a small local hill a lot as well. Between the run, waiting in the line a little and sitting on the lift, what would you guess the total round trip is for one run? 15 minutes? If so, I guess you can get 20-30 runs in a full day. If you save 30 seconds per run with the flows you are looking only getting one extra run for every 30 runs.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> No I saw that. I ride a small local hill a lot as well. Between the run, waiting in the line a little and sitting on the lift, what would you guess the total round trip is for one run? 15 minutes? If so, I guess you can get 20-30 runs in a full day. If you save 30 seconds per run with the flows you are looking only getting one extra run for every 30 runs.


Not even 15 minutes. Unless we are talking about a busy day. 5 minutes line and lift.

I can easily do 40 runs with Flows if all I'm doing is b-lining. Which I don't. But if you and I were riding together and you wanted me to do it, I'd happily agree.

Anyway, that's not my point anyway. They are comfortable. I save energy by only bending down slightly to lock up for literally a second only. If I'm doing 30-40 runs, all that strapping in with traditional bindings takes it's toll. I'm not the skinniest fella on the block nor do I have awesome cardio.

I am just telling you guys all of this because people seem to keep talking about how traditional straps are only slightly slower. That's flat out wrong against someone who knows how to step into Flow bindings quickly.

Strapping in on the lift with traditional bindings when you have others riding with you isn't easy (at least to me). I can easily have my foot a third of the way in my Flows while on the lift even with others riding. Then I just lock up as I am getting off the lift. I only do that sometimes though.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> Not even 15 minutes. Unless we are talking about a busy day. 5 minutes line and lift.
> 
> I can easily do 40 runs with Flows if all I'm doing is b-lining. Which I don't. But if you and I were riding together and you wanted me to do it, I'd happily agree.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'm not discounting the benefits of Flows; I'm sure they are great for many reasons beyond just simply the time savings. I just started thinking about the extra runs and realized that there is no way you could get a ish ton more....I'm guessing 3 max.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm not discounting the benefits of Flows; I'm sure they are great for many reasons beyond just simply the time savings. I just started thinking about the extra runs and realized that there is no way you could get a ish ton more....I'm guessing 3 max.


You're basing that off of 15 minute waits though. I'm telling you that a 15 minute wait is rare around here. On weekdays, it takes less than 5. On weekends towards the afternoon, longest is like 10. Last time I ran into a 15 minute wait situation, I called it a day and left haha.

More than 3 runs for me. Even then, 3 more runs is a good thing in my book. On a big mountain, even 1 extra run is awesome.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> You're basing that off of 15 minute waits though. I'm telling you that a 15 minute wait is rare around here. On weekdays, it takes less than 5. On weekends towards the afternoon, longest is like 10. Last time I ran into a 15 minute wait situation, I called it a day and left haha.
> 
> More than 3 runs for me. Even then, 3 more runs is a good thing in my book. On a big mountain, even 1 extra run is awesome.


Not a 15 minute wait, but 15 minutes total. But the 3 max was based on 8 minute runs in total...3 minutes down and 5 minutes to get back up (must be a really short lift). Even the short lifts on my hill take at least 5 minutes, probably more. 

If each run is 8 minutes, and you do a total of 40 runs, and save 30 seconds per run, you are only saving 20 minutes which gets you 2.5 more runs per day. 

Obviously 2.5 more runs is a good thing, and the other benefits you stated before are more important. I was just arguing (literally for the sake of arguing) that you wouldn't even get close to getting an "ish ton more runs". That's all I saying. 

I know, I just wasted both of our time on this argument, but it's better that my boring job


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Trust me, you and I are on the same page with the work boredom thing.

So here goes.

I said 3 minutes on average for messing around. Literally 1 minute if I want and for the sake of the ish ton argument, we will stick to 1 minute runs. Believe it or not, the mountain I regularly ride at has a high speed quad. Less than 3 minutes to ride up is being on the safe side, but we'll keep it at 3. I'm probably going to clock all this now for next season haha.

Also, on that particular high speed quad run, it isn't a quarter mile. But I'm going to keep my 1 minute time remark. I'm sure I've bombed down a few times in less than that. So the actual numbers should be 1 minute down, 3 minutes up for a total of 4. That doubles your figure to 5 more runs. That's ish ton to me. Ish ton in relation to snowboard runs to me does not mean I get over 10 more runs. I say ish ton is good for 4 runs. 

But alas, I rode my 390 Bosses way more this season. My knees like canted footbeds.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Leo said:


> Negligible to you. Great for people like me who have small local hills to deal with most of the time. I can easily get in a ish ton of more runs with Flows.
> 
> Anyway, my biggest push for Flows have always been the comfort angle, not the speed. People just love to bring that aspect up as the main selling point.
> 
> ...


Don't you yak about unions like that. They are the greatest binding ever and anybody who says different is an idiot lol.

My biggest problem with the flows wasn't quality, it was a general design problem. I would always get snow and ice stuck to the baseplate and it was almost impossible to remove without stabbing it out with a screwdriver. 

My local mountain has 600ft vertical at most parts. It takes 6 minutes to go top to bottom to top. If it takes 10 more seconds to strap in normal bindings, which I think is an exaggeration, this means that it will take 36 runs to get an extra run in with flows. 36 runs will take about 3 and a half hours of actual boarding. That means that at my mountain, which is moderately smal,l flows will only give you 1 or 2 extra runs a day tops.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

6 minute runs is a luxury to me lol. Why can't we all live by Jay Peak or Tahoe or something like that? Let's all start some kind of snowboard company there. Who's in?

I used to hate that about Flows too. My current pair has a base cover that prevents all that snow getting stuck.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> Trust me, you and I are on the same page with the work boredom thing.
> 
> So here goes.
> 
> ...


Okay, okay...I guess your small hills are smaller than mine 

Here's the real question? If you do 40 runs without stopping, as fast as you can, do you really want 5 more runs :dunno:

:cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> Okay, okay...I guess your small hills are smaller than mine
> 
> Here's the real question? If you do 40 runs without stopping, as fast as you can, do you really want 5 more runs :dunno:
> 
> :cheeky4:


How about yes. But I would elect to take those 5 extra runs slowly... wait, then the math no longer applies rofl. So I change my answer to no. Haha.

I think you and I effectively jacked the "ish ton" out of this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> How about yes. But I would elect to take those 5 extra runs slowly... wait, then the math no longer applies rofl. So I change my answer to no. Haha.
> 
> I think you and I effectively jacked the "ish ton" out of this thread :thumbsup:


I win! I win!

Seriously though, I do kind of want to try Flows. Time wouldn't even be a factor becasue I'd still have to wait for my buddies anyway. I like them to be around so they can see how big I go when I try jumping over a tree or something :cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I win! I win!
> 
> Seriously though, I do kind of want to try Flows. Time wouldn't even be a factor becasue I'd still have to wait for my buddies anyway. I like them to be around so they can see how big I go when I try jumping over a tree or something :cheeky4:


Oh, but what fun it is to mockingly stand while strapped in and waiting. Buddies hate me when I ride Flows with them. They returned the favor though as I've been using the Boss bindings. LoL.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha, I should've known posting that video would turn my "joke" thread about excessive boot tech into another Flow debate. Oh well, I've really been looking into Flows & still have more questions so I'm gonna run with it. I win! Sorry in advance for the long post.



dantech said:


> I don't see the fascination with quick bindings. Regular bindings take maybe two seconds longer to strap in than the flow guys...and I can't remember the last time I sat to strap.





Leo said:


> Bigger people who have a tough time even bending down for any extended period. Strapping in standing up still requires some extra time to crank down your straps and not all are fast with it. I'm rather slow myself with my straps, but that's because I like to make sure everything is tight and in full locked position. I don't like stuff coming loose during my run.
> 
> Now only if they would nix the rocker baseplate and go with canted footbeds instead :/


Agreed Leo (and I don't sit to strap either), the less time I spend bent over putting strain on my back and on the pitcher of beer in my gullet, the better. Especially at my age. I know I'm only a pup at 29, but it's a big difference from my early 20's. This is the main reason I'm considering some sort of quick entry binding (K2 Auto at a minimum)

Flows are at the top of my list right now because of what I've read about the comfort/lack of pressure points from the strap, and the edge to edge response. But canted (and possibly better padded?) footbeds are also appealing to me, mainly because of better pop (is this true?). I don't have a wide stance or knee problems so maybe they're not necessary? Also, do the Flows offer much in terms of padding/dampening?



Leo said:


> I don't know why people have this problem all the time (kicking in)


This is one of the biggest questions I have. As someone who has used traditional strap bindings for 18 years, I'm accustomed to having to tighten the straps a few more notches during the early few turns in a run. Can you really get the Flows dialed-in well enough to not have to make additional adjustments throughout a run/the day? Also, do you ever feel like you need to loosen your front foot while on the lift for comfort (one of the advantages of the fastec)?



Leo said:


> Flows also give you better edge to edge response. It's the fore and aft movement that lacks a little compared to traditional strap ins.


Sorry, not really sure what this means. I'm primarily a hard-charging bomber (more off-piste, cliffs, powder, chunk, trees etc...maching groomers when the snow is too hard). Maybe a lap or two through the park only for straight airs off jumps, and I'll usually attempt 3 or more 360's before the day is over. How much do you think the lessened response in the fore and aft movements would affect my style of riding?

Sorry about all the questions. I don't really have the means to try them out myself. Leo, your contribution to snowboarding through this and other forums should land you in the Snowboarding Hall of Fame someday. I've probably read every one of your posts about bindings in the last 2 months. Also, Flow should have to pay you royalty checks everytime you post about them...could you imagine?! Thanks again, and keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, that was a serious compliment. Thank you bro! It's all in the name of gear whoring fun lol.

What I meant by fore/aft movement is the side to side response. This means it's harder to squeeze the pop out of the board and harder to do your presses. By no means is it deal breaking though. Just a little extra effort. For bombing runs, I love my stiff Flow bindings.

All of the canted footbed bindings I've came across are padded. They really do help you juice the pop out of the board. Most of all though, they are comfortable on the knees for wider stances. I found too much cant hurt the outer soles of my feet. I do own Burton boots with EST soles so that is also a contributor to that. It's basically a low profile sole made so you can feel the board better on their ICS setups. That's why I love my Rome bindings. It comes with different canting options so I went with the medium canting. Feels awesome!

It's definitely one of those things that you have to try and it isn't for everyone. They might even be uncomfortable for people with normal stances. While it does help you juice more pop out of the board, it's not a significant difference. Think of it as more of an added bonus. Oh, I also found them to help with my presses too.

If you do go with Flow bindings, I highly suggest getting the SE versions since you mentioned that you do a lot of pow riding. I'm sure you know that you can't always strap in standing up in pow. While any of the modern Flows allow you to strap in while sitting, the SE versions make it easier on you since the inner to ladders are tool-less adjustable. Just undo the two outer ratchets like any other traditional binding and strap in.

I will say that K2 Auto bindings are very good. If you like stiffer bindings, the K2 Auto Evers are a great choice. Like Flows, you have to spend some time to dial them in. Once dialed in, they are great bindings. They come with canted footbeds (padded) and have K2's Harshmellow tech which dampens the binding. I loooove Harshmellow because it flat out works. My Turbo Dream has it and I demoed it with K2 Auto Uprises (mid flex). Two items with Harshmellow... tasty. Some of their boots have it too.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a huge Leo fan also. Love ur advice all the time. I've bought stuff based on your reviews. :thumbsup:

I see what you guys are saying with less time bending over but you still have to with flows. If someone can't bend over for more than a couple seconds then they got bigger problems than snowboard bindings..lol.

One place I can definitely see them....Urban riding. I'd have them right now if I was into that.

I love how a boot thread turned into a binding pissing match!
Oh and if snowboarder A takes .03432 seconds to put on his bindings and snowboarder B takes .014345. How fast will they get to the bottom!!!!??!?!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

We were just bored lol.

Honestly, thanks guys. It makes my day knowing that and average rider like me can give useful information to all levels of riders, including those who are better. :thumbsup:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> We were just bored lol.


No. I was bored and had to win the argument!! ABW....always be winning!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> No. I was bored and had to win the argument!! ABW....always be winning!


How about we rap battle so I can win this time? :cheeky4:


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy FAST and THOROUGH response Batman!!!  It probably took me half an hour to write mine :laugh:



Leo said:


> I loooove Harshmellow because it flat out works. My Turbo Dream has it and I demoed it with K2 Auto Uprises (mid flex). Two items with Harshmellow... tasty. Some of their boots have it too.


Most definitely. I bought a 2011 Slayblade this year and couldn't believe how well the Harshmello works! Dammit! I really need new bindings, I've got late '90s Simms on my Slayblade...it's an embarrassing crime against snowboarding!  

I've been researching for months and have narrowed it to the Auto Evers, or some Flow NXT- "SE" version (not sure which would suit my riding better, but it seems like the heelcup and highback are more adjustable on the FSE's). I was leaning towards trying the Flows in the hopes that they would help with ankle pain caused (I think?) by my BOA Focus boots (no I can't afford to get new boots, at least they perform great!). But your comment about the double Harshmello has me back in the middle again. Thanks alot! :laugh:



dantech said:


> I see what you guys are saying with less time bending over but you still have to with flows. If someone can't bend over for more than a couple seconds then they got bigger problems than snowboard bindings..lol.


Mine is a drinking & enlarged gut problem.

What about this?


gauntlet09 said:


> This is one of the biggest questions I have. As someone who has used traditional strap bindings for 18 years, I'm accustomed to having to tighten the straps a few more notches during the early few turns in a run. Can you really get the Flows dialed-in well enough to not have to make additional adjustments throughout a run/the day? Also, do you ever feel like you need to loosen your front foot while on the lift for comfort (one of the advantages of the fastec)?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you decide to go with the Flow route. 

I have L/XL 2010 NXT-FSE up for sale for $130 right now. Used for a season (20ish days) and one day this season (yea, my past two seasons have been low on the snow count ). Comes with two sets of extra caps. 

I'm only selling it because I found canted footbeds to be too good on my knees. I'm trading the foot comfort for knee comfort.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I've been eyeing those (you actually directed me there in a different thread). Don't know if you saw my reply on your "FS" thread, but I'm broke. I'm trying to sell some shit, but that's all it is...shit. Hopefully (for me) you've still got 'em when times are better.


----------

